# 1995 Steve Potts Cross Country Racer



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Finished and ready to ride...

Frame: 1995 Steve Potts Cross Country Racer
Fork: Steve Potts Type II
Rims: Araya RM-400 Pro
Hubs: Shimano M900 XTR
Quick Release: Shimano M900 XTR
Tires: Specialized Ground Control S front, Extreme rear
Pedals: Shimano M737 XT
Crank: Ritchey Logic
Chain: Sram
Rear Cogs: Shimano M900 XTR
Bottom Bracket: Phil Wood Ti
Front Derailleur: Shimano M901 XTR
Rear Derailleur: Shimano M900 XTR
Shifters: Shimano M900 XTR w/ DKG shifter mounts
Handlebars: WTB Off Road Drops
Grips: Black Cloth
Stem: Steve Potts LD
Headset: Shimano M900 XTR
Brake set: WTB Speedmaster Roller Cam
Brake levers: Shimano BL7402 Dura Ace
Saddle: Ritchey Logic WCS
Seat Post: Ritchey Force (Nitto)
Paint: Blue (D+D respray)
Size: 18"
Serial #: 95157
Place of Origin: Mill Valley, Ca.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

perfect,


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Two words:

Chick Magnet...


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Beautiful. Love the color.

Chick magnet???


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

very nice.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

I'm no expert, but that there is a good'un.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Nice!*

However your headset is oriented the wrong way.
AND the headset and valve stems clash.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Very nice, E! 

cough*repaint.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Shayne said:


> However your headset is oriented the wrong way.
> AND the headset and valve stems clash.


I'll reset it.  Dick.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ameybrook said:


> Very nice, E!
> 
> cough*repaint.


Haha! You think I would have chosen this color? Pffffft!


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

If you ever get to the point where you can't stand the color. It would fit right in with the rest of my blue bikes.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

muddybuddy said:


> If you ever get to the point where you can't stand the color. It would fit right in with the rest of my blue bikes.


Haha! Noted G....though you are taller than I am, so you'd really be forcing it to fit. 

My plan is to ride it hard enough to require a repaint. Currently, if you look at the paint wrong and it flakes off. :madman:


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Bummer*



Rumpfy said:


> Currently, if you look at the paint wrong and it flakes off. :madman:


I own a few frames with that endearing quality too.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

You don't see those seat qr's everyday. Hilarious it's a '95 w/ cs mounted brakes. I think Potts is to atbs what Sachs is to road.

Sweet.

-Schmitty-


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Schmitty said:


> You don't see those seat qr's everyday. Hilarious it's a '95 w/ cs mounted brakes. I think Potts is to atbs what Sachs is to road.
> 
> Sweet.
> 
> -Schmitty-


Ya, its a little unusual. Especially since the Phoenix was already well into production at this time too.


----------



## felixdelrio (May 27, 2006)

Beautiful! :thumbsup:


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Man that bike is nice. It must have been a real sucker who parted with it.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

bushpig said:


> Man that bike is nice. It must have been a real sucker who parted with it.


He ended up ok I think.


----------



## pint (Oct 6, 2008)

That is SWEET! You suck!


----------



## Inigo Montoya (Dec 25, 2007)

wow, what an oustanding beauty!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Thanks everyone!

Shake down ride this weekend I hope.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

Awesome. The paint looks great though... I was going to ask if that is going to be ridden or not?!


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

As much as I hate the way dropbars look on mountainbikes, this one looks really, really good. I dig it.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Fantastic bike. Glad to hear you're going to ride the paint off it, (although I like the classy, understated blue). What color do you have planned for it down the line?

Might be about time for an "official" Rumpfy's stable thread...lots of cool, well built bikes for us mere mortals to drool over  





Steve


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Fantastic bike. Glad to hear you're going to ride the paint off it, (although I like the classy, understated blue). What color do you have planned for it down the line?
> 
> Might be about time for an "official" Rumpfy's stable thread...lots of cool, well built bikes for us mere mortals to drool over
> 
> Steve


 Thanks Steve. At some point I may do a stable thread...line up shots etc. Its still meager and humble compared to whats out there.

The repaint would be something even more understated. Shades of black/gray/white....but thats way down the line. Right now its time to ride and enjoy.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Fantastic bike. Glad to hear you're going to ride the paint off it, (although I like the classy, understated blue). What color do you have planned for it down the line?
> 
> Might be about time for an "official" Rumpfy's stable thread...lots of cool, well built bikes for us mere mortals to drool over
> 
> Steve


I agree with Steve. Some of Erics builds are on my short list favorites (OG, Salsa, Potts....). Although not a long time member here, I have read enough in the archives to have seen Eric's builds progress from a funky softail project to the current Potts in this thread. Eric, I am impressed again. Now enough mushy stuff. Your Slingshot fetish although cool because it is a passion of yours and always built top shelf, makes about as much sense to me as my love of klunkers means to you (and don't get me started on those funky assed mtb discs you collect). Everyone has different likes. Sometimes they are even the same. You put together some really cool projects and then you ride them. Props to you. Now enjoy the ride and be easy on the newbies for a few days......


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

Very smooth machine, amazing color, too. 
The XTR shifters mounted on pods are cool, but why didn't you just go with Ultegra STI's- they have better braking power than the levers you have on there. Or don't STI's work well with MTB drops?
Is it a rider?
Anyways, very, very classy.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*I've Done it on drops and moustache bars*



uphiller said:


> Very smooth machine, amazing color, too.
> The XTR shifters mounted on pods are cool, but why didn't you just go with Ultegra STI's-


The long lever throw on STIs is too awkward at those angles. Its works fine but is far from ergonomic.


----------



## MABman (Oct 5, 2008)

Sploogealishus Eric:thumbsup:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Shayne said:


> The long lever throw on STIs is too awkward at those angles. Its works fine but is far from ergonomic.


The STI shifters actually work extremely well I think, but if you want to use a triple crankset they won't work. They also aren't as cool as the PCC/WTB/M900 setup.


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

I've never tried an MTB with drop bars, but I can see what you mean with the long throw. I was speaking from the point of view of a brake fetishist- the STI levers have Servo-Wave, which doubles braking power AND doubles rim clearance... not that WTB Rollercams need more rim clearance or power.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

uphiller said:


> I've never tried an MTB with drop bars, but I can see what you mean with the long throw. I was speaking from the point of view of a brake fetishist- the STI levers have Servo-Wave, which doubles braking power AND doubles rim clearance... not that WTB Rollercams need more rim clearance or power.


STI levers don't have Servo-Wave, but I think they do have a little more leverage than their predecessors. Does Servo Wave actually double the ratio? I didn't think it was that much - seems like just a slight change.

The reason you don't see more STI on WTB bars is because of the triple shifter issue on the 8 speed STI's. You'll also notice Tomac always had to use a bar-con for the FD back in the day. For me, STI's are really the best setup for drops as far as ergonomics go.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

uphiller said:


> Very smooth machine, amazing color, too.
> The XTR shifters mounted on pods are cool, but why didn't you just go with Ultegra STI's- they have better braking power than the levers you have on there. Or don't STI's work well with MTB drops?
> Is it a rider?
> Anyways, very, very classy.


The WTB/DKG/M900 shifter mounts are correct for the bike and actually work really good. I'm getting more than enough stopping power out of those DA levers with the roller cams.

I ran an STI lever set up similar to Fillet Brazed's on my first drop bar bike attempt. Its not exactly 'correct' for the bike, but also felt pretty good. I found an road triple to use as well.

Yep, its a rider. (and thanks!)


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Aemmer said:


> I agree with Steve. Some of Erics builds are on my short list favorites (OG, Salsa, Potts....). Although not a long time member here, I have read enough in the archives to have seen Eric's builds progress from a funky softail project to the current Potts in this thread. Eric, I am impressed again. Now enough mushy stuff. Your Slingshot fetish although cool because it is a passion of yours and always built top shelf, makes about as much sense to me as my love of klunkers means to you (and don't get me started on those funky assed mtb discs you collect). Everyone has different likes. Sometimes they are even the same. You put together some really cool projects and then you ride them. Props to you. Now enjoy the ride and be easy on the newbies for a few days......


Haha! I like to think of myself as 'well rounded'. 

Definitely an evolution over time for me. Thanks for complements.


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> STI levers don't have Servo-Wave, but I think they do have a little more leverage than their predecessors. Does Servo Wave actually double the ratio? I didn't think it was that much - seems like just a slight change.


Look inside an STI lever- you can see that the cable barrel end attaches to a plastic barrel, and that plastic barrel rides in a slot that is shaped such that it comes closer and closer to the fulcrum of the brake lever the farther you pull the brake lever, i.e., the mechanical advantage starts low and ends high. (I don't remember EXACTLY how it looks on the inside, and what years they did this with the high end road groups, but it was definitely on some groups.) Maybe my terminology is off- maybe it was called SLR Plus?
I measured the mechanical advantage of an XT SLR Plus lever, I think it was an M-737. I don't remember the minimum and maximum mechanical advantages, but the min was somewhere in V-Brake territory, and the max was around 1.5 times higher than that of, say, a Paul's Love Lever.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

uphiller said:


> Look inside an STI lever- you can see that the cable barrel end attaches to a plastic barrel, and that plastic barrel rides in a slot that is shaped such that it comes closer and closer to the fulcrum of the brake lever the farther you pull the brake lever, i.e., the mechanical advantage starts low and ends high. (I don't remember EXACTLY how it looks on the inside, and what years they did this with the high end road groups, but it was definitely on some groups.) Maybe my terminology is off- maybe it was called SLR Plus?
> I measured the mechanical advantage of an XT SLR Plus lever, I think it was an M-737. I don't remember the minimum and maximum mechanical advantages, but the min was somewhere in V-Brake territory, and the max was around 1.5 times higher than that of, say, a Paul's Love Lever.


SLR is something totally different (springs on both ends), but yeah the road levers do have that. Regarding servowave, the cable head is indeed in a sort of slot on the road levers, but it does not slide in there as the lever is pulled - it's fixed.


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

Hm. I always get the terminology mixed up. SLR Plus is something distinct, but there are at least two absolutely distinct types of variable mechanical advantage brake levers using the term Servo-Wave: 1) the one used on the original XT and XTR V-Brake levers, which is just like the mechanism inside the XT/XTR canti brake levers, but without the track to guide the cable carrier (these suffered from bad notching as a result, the cable carriers make a groove at the top of the slot for the cable carrier, which then gets hung up and abruptly drops into max power position); 2) the ingenious moving parts-free mechanism of the LX and DX V-Brake levers, which just uses a stationary plastic wedge to regulate the mechanical advantage (this idea I think was lifted from the Altek Sharkfin lever). 
All of them vastly increase braking power and rim-pad clearance, and make mechanical discs work better.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

uphiller said:


> Hm. I always get the terminology mixed up. SLR Plus is something distinct, but there are at least two absolutely distinct types of variable mechanical advantage brake levers using the term Servo-Wave: 1) the one used on the original XT and XTR V-Brake levers, which is just like the mechanism inside the XT/XTR canti brake levers, but without the track to guide the cable carrier (these suffered from bad notching as a result, the cable carriers make a groove at the top of the slot for the cable carrier, which then gets hung up and abruptly drops into max power position); 2) the ingenious moving parts-free mechanism of the LX and DX V-Brake levers, which just uses a stationary plastic wedge to regulate the mechanical advantage (this idea I think was lifted from the Altek Sharkfin lever).
> All of them vastly increase braking power and rim-pad clearance, and make mechanical discs work better.


Don't forget the early 1991ish XT Rapidfire levers that had the little servo wave track. I thought version that worked well. I hated how those mid-late 90s shimano levers would get that notch at the top of the slot.

Some of the new hydraulic stuff from Shimano also feature servo wave as they push the piston.


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

Yes, there were those painted matte black ones. 
All the canti versions work expecially well with brake that have falling rates. Wasatch Clamp, Paul Crosstop, WTB brakes, etc. all work just plain amazingly well with SLR Plus levers. Almost a centimeter of rim clearance on either side, and serious stopping power to boot. Thing is, you end with such good braking power that a booster is a must. I tried SLR Plus levers with Westpine Scissor brakes, and I was genuinely afraid of the rim getting damaged.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

uphiller said:


> Yes, there were those painted matte black ones.
> All the canti versions work expecially well with brake that have falling rates. Wasatch Clamp, Paul Crosstop, WTB brakes, etc. all work just plain amazingly well with SLR Plus levers. Almost a centimeter of rim clearance on either side, and serious stopping power to boot. Thing is, you end with such good braking power that a booster is a must. I tried SLR Plus levers with Westpine Scissor brakes, and I was genuinely afraid of the rim getting damaged.


countering that leverage is the point when under the chainstay as a mounting point starts making more since. wimpy seat stays need not apply.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

There are for sure 8 spd STI that were triple compatable. 105 at the least. The early 8 spd STI's feel really good imo.... nice and klunky.


-Schmitty-


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Schmitty said:


> There are for sure 8 spd STI that were triple compatable. 105 at the least. The early 8 spd STI's feel really good imo.... nice and klunky.
> 
> -Schmitty-


true, now there are I'm pretty sure, but then there wasn't.


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

Schmitty said:


> There are for sure 8 spd STI that were triple compatable. 105 at the least. The early 8 spd STI's feel really good imo.... nice and klunky.
> 
> -Schmitty-


Not BITD. See F-B's post regarding Tomac's STI rear/bar end front shifter combo. If a triple STI shifter had been available, Shimano would've killed themselves getting it on JT's bike.


----------



## benwitt11 (May 1, 2005)

Congrats on a killer build. That is just beautiful.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

so... how does it ride?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> so... how does it ride?


On rails.


----------



## MABman (Oct 5, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> On rails.


You mean Trails?

Screw the bike that single track looks delicious. Had to ride grease up here in the PNW today with snotty off camber roots and rocky water crossings galore. But you would be best off to never take that bike there for sure.


----------



## guitartreker (Jan 28, 2010)

Where is the kick stand?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

guitartreker said:


> Where is the kick stand?


I put it on after the photos.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Looks fun


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Apparently ER never rides without his personal camera crew


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

wv_bob said:


> Apparently ER never rides without his personal camera crew


It's his boyfriend.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

He didn't put the camera on timer, toss it over at the last switchback, and come downframe to catch it?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> It's his boyfriend.


When you say stuff like that...my other boyfriends get suspicious. 
I'm sorry you found out about them, but the long distance relationship just wasn't working for us!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

yo-Nate-y said:


> He didn't put the camera on timer, toss it over at the last switchback, and come downframe to catch it?


I break more cameras that way.


----------



## Matt H. (Sep 14, 2004)

Curse me and my blue collar, production-bike proclivities. Just when I'm feeling good about my everyman rides, I see (another) one of these California beauties...

Beautiful bike, nice build. Glad to see it being ridden hard!:thumbsup:


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

This is a really nice bike but I like the green one better. 

Is there difference?

I don't know.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

XR4TI said:


> This is a really nice bike but I like the green one better.
> 
> Is there difference?
> 
> I don't know.


The dark green 92? Ya, there's a difference. The green was a few sizes bigger and fillet brazed. It was heavy and rode as such. The CCR is tigged, rides lighter and quicker.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> The dark green 92? Ya, there's a difference. The green was a few sizes bigger and fillet brazed. It was heavy and rode as such. The CCR is tigged, rides lighter and quicker.


is it better than the fat chance wicked?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> is it better than the fat chance wicked?


Nothing is better than a Wicked!


----------

